# Gravel routes in and around Spokane



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I am closing on a house in Spokane on October 1st. While I don't plan to actually move there until next summer, I'm keen to do a bit of riding while I'm over there from time to time this fall getting the house ready. Anyone have any suggestions for gravel rides in and about the Spokane area?


----------

